# wow too many vaporizers...



## HippySmoke (Sep 15, 2011)

I am looking for a bag inflating vaporizer but I am getting so many mixed reviews on models so here I am... what bag style vape do ya'll reccomend?


----------



## jacob213 (Sep 15, 2011)

get a digital volcano if u can afford it..


----------



## Springtucky (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a classic volcano, I'd recommend it for sure


----------



## Chomps (Sep 15, 2011)

Survey says!!!



*ding*


...volcano!


----------



## HippySmoke (Sep 16, 2011)

no herbal air or extreme Q users?


----------



## aesan (Sep 17, 2011)

Zephyr Ion over here!!!!!!!!!!! best on the market heats up sooo quick man, also strongest pump on the market... blows up a big ass bag in 30 seconds. 

Previously owned a volcano classic........ LOVED IT!!! till it broke... zephyr ion is better though hands down


----------



## tommyo3000 (Sep 17, 2011)

volcano classic!


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 17, 2011)

i use a Vapir one, there is a bag kit but its not great..... its the best tube feed on the planet tho........

Volcano Classic is by FAR the best bag inflation system.


----------



## Zildjian (Sep 18, 2011)

Extreme Q is my suggestion. It has a bag, and comes with a whip as well. This way you can choose the way you want to vape. Works just as good as a Volcano IMO. It also come with a remote control. I got mine for like 200 new.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 18, 2011)

iv heard good things bout volcano....and mixed reviews bout everything else...so id go volcano


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Sep 29, 2015)

better late then never...lol....
but i gotta agree with Aesan,


aesan said:


> Zephyr Ion over here!!!!!!!!!!! best on the market heats up sooo quick man, also strongest pump on the market... blows up a big ass bag in 30 seconds.
> 
> Previously owned a volcano classic........ LOVED IT!!! till it broke... zephyr ion is better though hands down


hell yes!! this vape is the 1st, and last vape i've bought. I have tried others in my search to purchase, and the vapor is just so rich & dense, and in my opinion is probably the best overall other vapes i tried, excluding the volcano. that was comparable,all in all, and i'll even add i like the volcano's mouthpiece better, but its not worth paying aprx $300.00 more. no thanks. not when the zephyr does everything that its competitor can do for half the cost... my 2 cents


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 3, 2015)

vapor seller.com has zephyr ion for 230$.... thinking about picking one up...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 3, 2015)

VOLCANO !!!! if your going bag style for sure


----------



## VladFromOG (Oct 3, 2015)

Arizer.
Why? It's a GOG chamber (standard glass means you can use off the shelf adapters for water pipes), does whip or bag, comes with remote, is light yet durable, and costs half of what a Volcano costs. I personally think it tastes better too. Both have a ceramic heating core, but Volcano surrounds theirs with plastic, and the whole vapor path is plastic. With Arizer they surround the heater with glass, the herb chamber is glass, the bag mouthpiece is glass, although the whip and bag are themselves high temp plastic. I still get a bit of plastic taste with the whip but the bag seems more heat resistant. Either way, no where near as bad as volcano or *shudder* the cheap knockoffs. Its worth the $$ for the Arizer, I def wouldnt go cheaper


----------

